# Not BMW, but some nice cars just the same..D1



## DarkSide (Jun 28, 2005)

These are some D1 pics that I took two weeks ago, not my best work, but the camera was borrowed.


----------



## //: Freddy B_ (Nov 11, 2005)

what wheels are those on the first pic? those shoes are sic


----------



## DarkSide (Jun 28, 2005)

no idea man, but yeah, that is a deep dish


----------



## //: Freddy B_ (Nov 11, 2005)

i found out that those are WORK Wheels. Style VS-KF
Work Wheels


----------

